# Xbox One shipping forecast lowered due to poor component yield, claims Chinese paper



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One shipping forecast lowered due to poor component yield, claims Chinese paper*

Microsoft is claimed to have lowered its Xbox One shipping forecast for 2013 due to poor yield rates on several of the console’s components. 

Digitimes reports that Chinese paper Economic Daily News has cited market watchers who claim Xbox One’s shipping forecast has dropped from 7 million units to 6.2 million.

It is claimed that poor yield rates are to blame. The Xbox One’s device’s camera module, optical disc drive and assembly are cited as key issues in the lowered forecast.

We’ve reached out to Microsoft for comment, so treat this as rumor for now.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

oi vey


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the same sentiments, it seems every time you turn around MS has an issue real or not.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ares said:


> I have the same sentiments, it seems every time you turn around MS has an issue real or not.


They can't catch a break can they


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It appears that way, hopefully things will settle down and we can focus our attention on the real evil empire known as EA.....


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ares said:


> It appears that way, hopefully things will settle down and we can focus our attention on the real evil empire known as EA.....


Lol. No one can forget the evil of EA


----------

